# Prewar Bike



## soundbox (Sep 1, 2017)

Do you have a prewar bike that is rideable and cooler than the one pictured here?  If so, let me know and if you are willing to ship using bikeflights.com to Seattle area.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2017)

That shouldn't be too tall of an order! Do you have a budget or is the sky the limit? V/r Shawn


----------



## eisopt (Sep 2, 2017)

soundbox said:


> Do you have a prewar bike that is rideable and cooler than the one pictured here?  If so, let me know and if you are willing to ship using bikeflights.com to Seattle area.
> 
> View attachment 669456



Hi
I have 1941 Sçhwinn B6 ..has a fenderlight..thicker spokes...a AS Expander brake..rare Lobdell flat rims bike is all original...Straight bar roadster..all original..Bike is from Seattle and is now in Bellingham..want 2k and no shipping
Dave


----------



## eisopt (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## soundbox (Sep 2, 2017)

eisopt said:


> View attachment 669606



I'm looking to spend around $1K and like the rusty vs. new or reconditioned look.


----------



## soundbox (Sep 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That shouldn't be too tall of an order! Do you have a budget or is the sky the limit? V/r Shawn



I love your 39 Iver and 24 Indian.  I'm sure it is too rich for my blood as the budget is around $1K


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2017)

eisopt said:


> View attachment 669606





eisopt said:


> Hi
> I have 1941 Sçhwinn B6 ..has a fenderlight..thicker spokes...a AS Expander brake..rare Lobdell flat rims bike is all original...Straight bar roadster..all original..Bike is from Seattle and is now in Bellingham..want 2k and no shipping
> Dave




Nice bike--but not a B6. This is a Standard Autocycle. B6 is a post war canti. V/r Shawn


----------



## COB (Sep 2, 2017)

Would you be interested in this one? It is a rider. Asking $575.00 plus shipping from Indiana


----------



## rrtbike (Sep 2, 2017)

soundbox said:


> Do you have a prewar bike that is rideable and cooler than the one pictured here?  If so, let me know and if you are willing to ship using bikeflights.com to Seattle area.
> 
> View attachment 669456



Is that one yours already?


----------



## soundbox (Sep 2, 2017)

rrtbike said:


> Is that one yours already?



yes.......it's a prewar Belknap


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 2, 2017)

Ty
From our earlier correspondence, (your Elgin), I sent a picture of my blue and white Rollfast with cream tires and stainless fenders.  Any interest in that?  It is freshly greased and ready to ride.  I think I can get it to you right around your budget.
Regards
John


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 2, 2017)

I would let either of these go for $800 shipped. Both ride good. The red one a little better. Black one is a switch tank. Red one has a couple small pin holes on the bottom of the tank. The black one I just cleaned and greased. I have a light lens on order for the black one.  And it has new Johns tires and new tubes.


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 4, 2017)

it a rat rod but a nice rider and will ship from North idaho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundbox (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for the offer.......they look nice, but think I found one that is in local area.


----------

